# Saiga 410 Semi Auto Shotgun



## erny (Dec 5, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the Siage 410 semi auto shotgun. Do they work? Are they any good?


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

All I know about them is that they are based on the AK-47 type gas action, and the safety design on that gun sucks for hunting purposes. I'm not sure what they are retailing for nowadays, but you can probably find a good used Remington 11-48 in 410 for a comparable price if you are looking for a semiauto 410.


----------



## erny (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks 16. I was looking at the Remington 410 autos and man they're pricey. ($650. new) which is why I was looking at these others. 

The main reason I was looking at autos was because of the recoil. I've shot a couple 410's (straight and bolt) and they kick and bark like a 10 gauge.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

erny, I don't know of any sporting type auto's in .410. Remington makes no such gun, atleast according to their catalog. I've never heard of one either. They make a pump and I can't believe it would kick to much. If the light recoil of a .410 bothers you, it's a good chance the gun does not fit you properly. Look into an aftermarket recoil pad such as a pachmeyer, they make models to fit most guns and they make a big difference.

16 Gauge, I've neve see an 11-48 in .410, it would be an interesting little piece. What years were they available?


----------



## erny (Dec 5, 2002)

Remington does make one. I just looked at one yesterday at Bob's Gun and Tackle in Hastings. Also saw one at Galyans. But again they're $650.00!! 

I think I will try shooting a a pump once. 

It's a sunny afternoon today and I'm going huntin'. Yes! 

What will it be. Shotgun, 22 or 410 pistol. I think we'll try headshots with the 22 today.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I owned one.
Nice gun's but as you said qiute pricey.

I would suggest a 20 with light loads in semi.
More of a selection in loads and gun's..

save your money and buy what you wan't or you will buy twice.

Thats just my opinion.

Rob


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

But they look kinda tired


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

OK, I was stumped for a bit cause I have a bunch of Remington catalog's dating back 10-12 years and there isn't any .410 auto's nor are there any on the web. So, I called Remington to see if it was a mid year addition and was told that they did a very limited run 2 years ago and have no plan to make anymore at this point. If it's only $650 and you want one, buy it now or be stuck it sounds like. I thought maybe it was a custom shop item but it would be a whole lot more than $650 if that were the case. Atleast most custom shop items cost near the $1000 mark.

Just a note about Bob's in Hastings, they do offer a 6 month laway program if that helps ya at all. (In January they normaly offer a 9 month layaway).
I don't live far from there, may have to check one of those out. A while back, Bob's had 2 Mossberg 500's in .410 new for $200. They included a recoil pad also. Not fancy, but a good little gun.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I just got done checking the latest Remington catalog that I have (2002) and a .410 1100 is not listed, although I do remember seeing them not THAT long ago. Remington is bringing out a 16 gauge version of the 1100 this year; I thought that maybe they might have brought back the .410 version as well. Either that, or that gun has been sitting on that dealer's shelf for a while (or it's a used gun).....either way, with a $600+ price tag, I wouldn't be surprised if it sits there a while longer.
There are a lot more pumps and side by side doubles to choose from. If the gun is kicking you too hard, it is more likely due to poor stock fit than the gauge itself.

Swamp;
The sources I have say that the 11-48 was made from 1949 to 1969. A quick check of a couple of sources shows a wide price variation on similar guns, anywhere from $375 to $675. I don't find this too surprising, as there are a lot of used .410 shotguns out there escalating in price rather quickly.....A used Stevens in very good condition is currently running around $475; a similar model in 12 or 20 gauge is running around $300.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info 16 gauge!


----------

